# ONLY in Buenos Aires // can you believe this place exists?



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Just took them.. enjoy!!!


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Every place shines in this stunning city: new and old buildings, wide streets, squares, monuments, etc. Excellent Job!!!! kay:


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

Great endiing shot


----------



## iljetatore (Nov 10, 2004)

Great update!
has anyone looked at the under-construction tower on the last picture? could anyone tell me when it's supposed to finish?


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

This city is so beautiful, every time someone posts photos of it I want to visit it more and more


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

together with rio and paris, my favorite city in the planet


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I definitely want to go!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Stunning as always.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautifil city.. I want to go...


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm glad you liked them! It's been a long while since I last took pictures of BA


----------



## Chape (Apr 17, 2004)

Buenos Aires is a hidden gem.. its needs to be advertised much more.. most people think its another tropical beach city !! Here is the proof buenos aires is pure Style and good taste..
BTW MZ.. beautifull photos as you got us used to


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Chape! By the way.. for those who wanted to know.. the climate here has to be similar to Barcelona's.. or Marseille..


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

PREEEECIOUSSS.... buenos aires is too much


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Many people think Buenos Aires is just a brazilian-looking latin city. But it's so not! Buenos Aires is almost an european city, because of its buildings, its culture, its people...

This is something you can't get anywhere in the Americas:


----------



## Chape (Apr 17, 2004)

and don't forget the weather.. we have WINTER down here.. many many nights it gets below freezing point (32ºF or 0ºC)


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool pictures.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Chape said:


> and don't forget the weather.. we have WINTER down here.. many many nights it gets below freezing point (32ºF or 0ºC)


I second that!!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone who thinks that Argentine cities in general, but especially Buenos Aires, look like large Brazilian cities is frankly ignorant. I don't doubt that it has it's ugly parts, hell, even in New York the view I have is of smokestacks, two horrifically designed 1970's buildings, a parking lot, and an elevated higway uke: And this is 10 blocks south of the UN, 5 blocks east of the Empire State Building and Fifth Avenue, so it is not like I am not located in the city center.

However, Buenos Aires devolped completely differently from the rest of Latin America, in that it was the capital of one of the richest countries in the world (a fact that many people forget) that was a destination not only for Spaniards, but for many other Europeans, including Italians, Germans, and is also home to South America's largest Jewish population.

As such, much of central Buenos Aires, especially the inner parts of the "Distrito Federal," (I am not sure about the outer parts) were largely constructed/designed/laid out in the late 1800s early 1900s. Compare this to most Brazilian cities, or Latin American cities in general, which were largely constructed/desigend/laid out in the 1950s, with drastically different results: lots of highways cutting the city apart, many frankly ugly 15 story commi-looking buildings to house the rural exodus.

Thankfully, Buenos Aires was designed before this potential catastrophe could have occurred, and it shows. So, while the city is comparable in size (metropolitan area-wise) to Rio de Janeiro, architecturally, Buenos Aires wipes the floor with this city.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

That last picture with the street looks identical to Paris. Show that to one of those ignorant ppl who think that Buenos Aires is a Brazilian/Latin looking city and they will surely say its Paris. I think no other city in the world resembles Paris nearly as much as BA


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

i think the city look more in the style of paris and london too, argentina was strong at some time rite? It looks like it was already am important city in the past rather than just now, i see those huge and well decorate traditional buildings, unlike the brazilian cities, they just became important like now


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Buenos Aires is an has always been a very important city in a world scale. I was always among the 10 most-populated cities on Earth, and it is capital to a country that used to be one of the 10 richest. 

The good thing about it is that it has not lost none of its charm!


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

What can I say I haven´t said before.
MZN, one of the greatest Buenos Aires urban photographers.


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

Kenwen said:


> i think the city look more in the style of paris and london too, argentina was strong at some time rite? It looks like it was already am important city in the past rather than just now, i see those huge and well decorate traditional buildings, unlike the brazilian cities, they just became important like now


i love BA!. Besides there is any really ugly neighborhood in the city? i know Buenos AIres like the back of my hand and even lugano which is probably the poorest noighborhood it has his charm and nice buildings.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful, Excelent Thread.

BA I love you.


----------



## apple (Dec 29, 2006)

The trees are green, the buildings classic, I like it.


----------



## mendocino (Nov 14, 2006)

Amazing! really beautiful architecture, I love Buenos Aires


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Buenos Aires is very beatiful. Nice pics.


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice city...stuning architecture!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Edit


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Buenos Aires is arguably the architectural capital of Latin America in terms of historic and colonial gems. The city is just gorgeous!
I bet one day, Buenos Aires will definately rank up in tourist arrivals.

Question: Are there large pockets of poverty in Argentina? From what I see in these forums, even the rural areas have homes and businesses that look like cities in France or Italy!
From what my understanding, there was a crippling recession in 1999-2002 that weakened the middle class. Am i right or hopefully people have regained their incomes?
Are the villas miserias the same looking as favelas in Brazil or Colonias/Barrios of Latin America?*


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

^^ no, they're different, but their level of poverty is the same as the favelas, perhaps they're smaller.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

yup,beautiful city.but "wipe the floor"with rio is too much,I've been in these cities,and rio dont lose to b.a in any ways(sadly only in violence rio gets beated)
you should get to know rio better,its not only "soccer and samba" you know.

ah,take a look to curitiba too.
if you like historical buildings,besides rio,go see Salvador.

talking about weather:
the south of Brazil is similar to arg. in this aspect.

cities that look brazilian:
I think you meant to say "latin tropical cities",well my country is too big for that tiny tought and with a culture too vast to be simple as that.

well,if you want to generalise lets say that santiago is a "euro-city" that looks just like b.a.


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

^^

haha!...


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

my favorite LA city


----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

i love buenos aires every day more more


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

This shit is hot!

I man, it's no Bogota. But it's right up there.

Beautiful collection mzn:rock:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Buenos Aires is awesome, but some people transformed this thread into a HATE BRAZILIAN CITIES (and other latin american cities) and PARIS ASS KISSING thread.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Doble_M said:


> Many people think Buenos Aires is just a brazilian-looking latin city. But it's so not! Buenos Aires is almost an european city, because of its buildings, its culture, its people...
> 
> This is something you can't get anywhere in the Americas:


i think u should want your city to look European and have a North American style of living ya know?  

it looks amazing and interesting  how often does it snow in BA?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

its very rare to snow in Buenos Aires and southern Brazil and Uruguay. Its not about the cold, its about the other weather conditions necessary to snow.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## absolutbuenosaires (Jun 9, 2007)

it snowed in july, after 90 years!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

GUAU!!


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Ye olde days



















Ok this one is not old, but it's still nice

























































































































































From the argentinian forum.


----------



## up7down (Apr 19, 2006)

great old pics of Buenos Aires !!!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Av. 9 de Julio. the most biggest to the world


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow beautiful... Can u please post the pics from snow storm??


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

This photo is great. I wish people still dressed like this. It would be very cool


----------



## GRGM (Apr 15, 2004)

I love Buenos Aires and it is one of my favorite cities in the world, but I think some people should know more about other cities before saying things that they just assume... cities like Lima or Rio de Janeiro also have those "european" buildings. The difference is that the "faces" of those cities are not the same. In the early 20th century, if someone show a picture of Buenos Aires and Rio, both would be quite similar with a "parisien scene" in their central areas. Nowadays, those pictures would be totally different. Rio would be represented by a beach scene (and not by its downtown), while Buenos Aires would keep being represented by the "parisien scene". In the late 19th century and early 20th, every latin american city used to want to be Paris. Buenos Aires obviously was the closest to get that. Later, another LA cities changed their "faces" and their pretensions, while Buenos Aires kept its.

I recommend that some people find information about Plaza San Martin, Plaza Dos de Mayo and Parque de la Exposición in Lima for example 

PS: Buenos Aires is the best example of "Europe in Latin America", by far, but it's not the only one.


----------



## olem (Feb 25, 2007)

Very fashion urban collection MZN,great thread!


----------



## diogoap (May 8, 2005)

Buenos Aires is gorgeous! Amazing pictures from this lovely city.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Doble_M said:


> Many people think Buenos Aires is just a brazilian-looking latin city. But it's so not! Buenos Aires is almost an european city, because of its buildings, its culture, its people...
> 
> This is something you can't get anywhere in the Americas:


nice pix, thanx


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

great pictures of baires!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Good pictures but didn't quite understand why the stereotyping with "other" latin american cities in particular with brazilian cities.

Brazil is Brazil, Argentina is Argentina, Europe is Europe, France is France. I just don't know why one doesn't want to be the other and yet want to be the other.
Can we keep our own identities and all be happy?


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

One of my favorite cities in the world! kay:


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

:applause:I Love Buenos Aires!! I was already three times now I am going in september again! i love Recoleta, San telmo, florida, Palermo, Puerto Madero, !!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:banana:...It could be ours!!!:banana: I vote for anexation!!:lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

coquito said:


> Good pictures but didn't quite understand why the stereotyping with "other" latin american cities in particular with brazilian cities.
> 
> Brazil is Brazil, Argentina is Argentina, Europe is Europe, France is France. I just don't know why one doesn't want to be the other and yet want to be the other.
> Can we keep our own identities and all be happy?


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I could not agree more dude!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :banana:...It could be ours!!!:banana: I vote for anexation!!:lol:


:lol::lol: If Brazil let Argentina win the World Cup next year then they may consider loaning BA to Brazil for four years? At least it's better than nothing! NOT stereotyping either! :lol::lol:

Love those old photos btw.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos and into this BA thread


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> :lol::lol: If Brazil let Argentina win the World Cup next year then they may consider loaning BA to Brazil for four years? At least it's better than nothing! NOT stereotyping either! :lol::lol:
> 
> Love those old photos btw.


That's a great ideia!!!:lol: It maybe possible!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice thread

some photos that I found in SSC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few of those buildings in the center of BA are indeed awesome, very nice like this:


>


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol:Chris!!...Exibido!!:lol:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

chris_maiden said:


> Nice thread
> 
> some photos that I found in SSC


Waw ... I love this pic' !!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

nanizinha said:


> Hi People!
> i have a curiosity fact... few years ago i was in miami, and all americans that I met, talk this for me: " Brazil ahh! i know Buenos Aires in Brazil!"
> 
> I simply love BA !! In september i go again.. fourth time!!


:lol::lol::lol: I love this...Americans have already gave it to us!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Weird...There's something very odd here...hno:


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi People! 
i have a curiosity fact... few years ago i was in miami, and all americans that I met, talk this for me: " Brazil ahh! i know Buenos Aires in Brazil!" 

I simply love BA !! In september i go again.. fourth time!!


----------



## jowmatrix (Aug 16, 2008)

I didn't knew that BA have such a diversity of buildings, thanks for the photos!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

"I love this...Americans have already gave it to us!!!

Weird...There's something very odd here..." 


this is a curious fact, also happened with my cousin who studied for 2 years in the U.S. for many times they spoke to him this: Brazil! Buenos Aires, yes yes!


chocante!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I love this...Americans have already gave it to us!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Weird...There's something very odd here...hno:


That's great!! But I'd bet the clothes off my back that the Argentinians would have something to say about that!! :lol::lol:


These photos are amazing must say, I feel right at home when I look at certain ones!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

nanizinha said:


> "I love this...Americans have already gave it to us!!!
> 
> Weird...There's something very odd here..."
> 
> ...


It's incredible that people said that...somo people of USA are very ignorant! :bash:

I would like to be told that Rio de Janeiro is in Argentina, but you must tell the truth, is in Brazil :nuts:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

oh man, this thread is fabulous!!!!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

So Chris, I said for these people, but they dont know Sao paulo or Brasilia, which is the capital of Brazil.. is shocking!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I would not bother with the fact of Americans think or think not that BA is capital of Brazil ...How many Brazilians or Argentinians know that Washington is the American capital? Sometimes I think that we are very unfair with the regular american. Is he obligated to know things just beyond his doorway?


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

but we know more of them, they don't have much knowledge about our country ... who knows Brazil, only know about our carnival (which I dont like), soccer ( i love), women 
(i dont like )... they dont aware that we are self-sufficient in fuel, we are a fast developing country... and a lot other things..


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

My contribution:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Are there many Germans in Argentina?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ people born in Germany or descendents??

Here you have the wikipedia article for german-argentines link

Argentinisches Tageblatt article (in german)


----------



## BuenosAyres (Aug 22, 2009)

HELLO FRIEND.... THIS PARK ITS THE REAZON OF MY LOVE FROM MI CITY...
I'am sorry







My Eanglish is too bad...


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

El Tigre:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos! Buenos Aires takes your breath away.......:drool:


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I LOVE YOU BUENOS AIRES! The best city I've seen so far and I've been to all major European cities!! There is something in the air in this city, not many cities have that "something" doesn't matter how rich they are!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like a very nice place. The Paris of South America.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

*Buenos Aires is so beautiful*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Wow, that flower is an amazing work of art! How often does it open and close like this?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Buenos Aires has an amazing architecture, to me is one of the prettiest cities in America.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

fantastic city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, few of those new photos are really amazing


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Wow, that flower is an amazing work of art! How often does it open and close like this?


The flower closes with sunlight, as with real flowers.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I would not bother with the fact of Americans think or think not that BA is capital of Brazil ...How many Brazilians or Argentinians know that Washington is the American capital? Sometimes I think that we are very unfair with the regular american. Is he obligated to know things just beyond his doorway?


Not only that. Latin Americans call ALL Americans "yankees" (or "yankis", as they say). Yankees are only the natives of a certain region in the USA. A Southerner, a Texan or a Californian feels insulted if he is called a yankee.

Consequently, if all Americans are yankees, then Rio de Janeiro is the capital of Buenos Aires. And if they don't like it, they can go complain to the United Nations.


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*This skyline pic was posted by Aloy Concept:*


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

salaverryo said:


> Not only that. Latin Americans call ALL Americans "yankees" (or "yankis", as they say). Yankees are only the natives of a certain region in the USA. A Southerner, a Texan or a Californian feels insulted if he is called a yankee.
> 
> Consequently, if all Americans are yankees, then Rio de Janeiro is the capital of Buenos Aires. And if they don't like it, they can go complain to the United Nations.


yankees is usually used in an agressive way.

People dont knowing the main cities in their own continent is just ignorance.

Great pictures


----------



## sdblackshade (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! I cant believe these places exist!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful pics of Tigre!


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

National Congress in Buenos Aires:


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Wow, that flower is an amazing work of art! How often does it open and close like this?


The flower called "Floralis Genérica" is a gift from the architect Eduardo Catalano to Buenos Aires. 
At night the flower closes and in the morning opens, excepting May 25, September 21 and December 24 and 31, when it remains open.

Me to be sorry, bad english


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Emi Ang said:


> The flower called "Floralis Genérica" is a gift from the architect Eduardo Catalano to Buenos Aires.
> At night the flower closes and in the morning opens, excepting May 25, September 21 and December 24 and 31, when it remains open.
> 
> Me to be sorry, bad english





White Shadows said:


> The flower closes with sunlight, as with real flowers.


Thank you very much for the info and pics guys:cheers: 

Wow, this "Floralis Genérica" is very beautiful ... a wonderful concept indeed. Would like to "see" it open and close some day.


----------

